# DR. Z MAZ 18 Junior 18 watt combo guitar amplifier. $700



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

check out his other listings

DR. Z MAZ 18 Junior 18 watt combo guitar amplifier. (will include DR. Z attenuator for extra $50.00) Great studio 18 watt amplifier. Excellent for pedals!









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

You’ve heard the expression “a bargain at twice the price”?

Well, here you go.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

The same guy is also selling a Fender Hot Rod Deluxe in brown Tolex for $350. I don't need another amp...I don't need another amp...


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Well. It sold, and his Fender HRD is up to $550 now. As are all his other amps.^.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dude is cleaning out a storage unit and has several other things listed now


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

vadsy said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> ...


You can’t fault someone for snapping up a good great deal and flipping it for a tidy profit, but $2500?!? Put it up at $1500, take $1400 and double your money. Don’t get greedy.

Is a used Maz18 really worth that or is it because they aren’t exactly common in Edmonton?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





a bit more realistic at 1600 but still, I'm willing to bet it goes for 1200-1400. not sure if the 2x12 adds or lowers the value


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

vadsy said:


> not sure if the 2x12 adds or lowers the value


I have a Maz18 2x12. My old ass would prefer a 1x12 but these young punks nowadays with their loud rock‘n’roll might like 2 speakers.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

lotsa guys doing the single 12 thing, heck, most do no speakers at all with all the fancy gizmos running right to the PA


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

vadsy said:


> all with all the fancy gizmos


You mean like. One of these "whosy-ma-whatsit "?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@bzrkrage that one is surprisingly good for its time. The expression pedal is fab. I’ve opened that one a number of times.


----------

